
Instant Karma - rcoder
http://twitter.com/jlynem/statuses/830631088
======
ashleyw
I am glad TC went down. I have lost a lot of respect for Mike over his
constant Twitter bashing every single day. He has his head so far up his arse
sometimes its unbelievable.

MacRumors definitely had the news spot on, I had it in its own window on a
second screen, I didn't have to do anything, no constant reloading, just
glance over every min. But Gizmodo had the best pictues, SO close to the
stage, that I checked every few mins or so.

------
brlewis
Funny. I assume the "karma" is Arrington's bad karma for saying twitter should
not have spoken before the fact about their steps to avoid downtime during
WWDC.

------
deathbyzen
MacRumors had them all beat.

~~~
adduc
Logged in just to upmod you. They were on Twitter, Plurk, IRC, not to mention
their site showed no bit of the load they were carrying.

~~~
tlrobinson
MacRumors was smart about it. They had JavaScript that would poll for updates
once a minute, and a little spinny thing to make the users think it was
constantly updating. _Far_ less load than having users refresh the _entire_
page every 5 seconds.

~~~
danw
Would have been nice to try comet out in that situation, it seems like a more
appropriate technology

~~~
tlrobinson
Comet is neat, but in broadcast situations like this it doesn't really matter
if there's a delay, just like it doesn't matter that there's a 10 second delay
for radio listeners.

------
JimEngland
TC had it coming, that's for sure.

------
justindz
Perhaps instant karma also refers to the karma the submitter expected for
posting TC come-up-ins. A short title with much depth.

~~~
timcederman
Comeuppance.

</spelling nutter>

~~~
justindz
I'm a spelling nutter, too. I'll file this one for later use. I think it may
be the first time I've ever seen it written or attempted to write the word.
Thanks!

